# new to me 6.2 f250



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

hey all. i will be purchasing one of three ford trucks a local dealer has in stock in the next week or so, and i was looking for some input from guys who have run these or currently do. im stepping away from diesel, the high cost of maintenance and the increased price of parts, and emissions equipment has deterred me from going diesel again right now. the 6.2 ive found with 3.73 or the 4.30 gear option, will move my skid around just fine, the seldom it moves, and tow my fathers kubota backhoe even less frequently.
now, the three trucks im considering, are a 2015 f250 extended cab short bed, 15k mile truck. xlt, nothing too fancy, locking hubs, manual t-case. the next is the same truck with 10k and 2016 for a mere 800$ more. whether i decide between those two, will be the day i drop my money off theyre so close. ive driven the 15 and liked it alot im sure the 16 is the same. the third truck is a full crew cab short bed, same exact truck as the other two same mileage, 16k, with the bigger cab, and apparently, one less leaf in the rear,. is that because of the bigger cab? wheelbase even? or are there different GVW packages available? the full crew would be great for bringing my family around, but the ex cab would be nicer to plow with, tow with, for wheelbase/turning radius reasons. now, whichever truck ill be getting, will have a BOSS 8.2 DXT SS on it, and im psyched. im jumping from a fisher V, so ill have a almost brand new truck, with a new plow, and i couldnt be happier. any input anyone has on the truck or plow, will be appreciated.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I've got a 15 regular cab long bed, and a 15 crew cab short bed, and a 16 extended cab. 

My favorite of the 3 is the extended cab. Unless you've got to haul several adults, or have kids in car seats, the extended cab would be my pick. It's .16 cents a mile discount they're giving for the higher mile one. If it were me I'd take the newer one. 

How much are they asking, and what finance rates? Ford is running some smoking deals right now since the new body style is coming out.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

one car seat, which the ex cab would be fine for. i was really just curious about the extra leaf in the ex cabs and less leaf in the crew. the GVW is the same...these trucks are 31k and 32k for the crew, my rate is 3%. its not at a ford dealer ironically.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Whichever truck you decide to get, I think it's a good choice going with a 6.2l gasoline truck, we run both the diesels and gassers, and personally i like the gas trucks better for plowing, so good choice there, yeah the gas mileage is not as good but, much less costly maintenance, and less to worry about, and they push snow just as good, and no turbo lag when you are going short forward and reverse runs.

On a side note I highly recommend getting the dual battery box tray kit for the 6.2l gas engine truck, the factory single battery is crappy with just a 650cca output, you will certainly benefit from having two batteries in a plow truck. Doubles your cca and doubles your reserve minutes. You can read about the kit here, there is a discount for forum members here.

http://www.plowsite.com/threads/201...-battery-box-tray-kits-for-gas-trucks.168396/


----------

